# best ways to get your taxes done cheap?



## bubble111 (Mar 29, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had any insight into what tax programs work the best or who to go to in order to get taxes done right. Thanks!


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 29, 2012)

I personally go to H&R Block, it's quick easy, it's pretty much a series of yes and no questions and how much do you get monthly etc etc


----------



## russia (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree h&r block are great but if you want to do it yourself studiotax is a great free program you can download. It's basically the same type of program that the people at the tax centres use


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 18, 2012)

TurboTax all the way. You can do it online and it costs a lot less than H&R Block. Refunds are also deposited quicker through them.


----------



## jpgeek (Jul 18, 2012)

Turbo Tax is amazing unless you are self employed, then I recommend paying for a good accountant... but I used turbo tax for years myself until things got too complicated


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 19, 2012)

jp, I think Turbo Tax is even easier if you're self-employed. You just have to know how to complete Form Schedule C - Profit or Loss From Business.


----------



## teamrose (Nov 9, 2012)

Turbo tax is an excellent tax program. It is geared for all levels of income and I've used it successfully for years. If on the other hand you don't have property, major medical bills, investments, business or rental properties, the program may be overkill. There are many organizations that will file simple tax returns for free for seniors. In fact, you can go to the IRS office to file your taxes for you.


----------



## SeaSparkle (Nov 9, 2012)

Is Turbo Tax free?  I'm going to have to do my own taxes this year because ever H & R block is getting ridiculous to pay.


----------



## teamrose (Nov 9, 2012)

Turbo tax online for federal tax is free. However, the state tax forms cost. Also, if your taxes are more than just a simple 1040 form, there is a charge.
http://turbotax.intuit.com/personal-taxes/online/free-edition.jsp


----------

